# New copyright rules affecting rooting



## DrJay (Mar 6, 2012)

Anybody else see this?

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/10/27/new-rules-let-jailbreak-phones-but-not-tablets/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Still trying to root this new Rom. It's such a pain.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I saw that on Android Police and Droid Life.. I'm still gonna root a new tablet even after those so-called "rules" go into effect because its *my* device. They can't tell me what I can and can't do with my device that I own and paid out of pocket for. DMCA is so out-dated that it needs a full read-over and a full update to be caught up with current times. These rules don't help really.


----------



## formerflyboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Those rules are stating that I can't remove a licensed copy of software from hardware that I own outright to use other software? That's like telling me I can't remove a pre-installed version of MS	Word from my PC and run LibreOffice or reformatting my drive to remove Windows and run Linux.

It's not violating the terms of a license to choose not to run the licensed software anymore and since the hardware isn't a licensed use item nobody has any business telling me what software I can run on it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

Do none of you realize the greater blasphemy in the article clearly the author has problems understanding differences in ios and android as you can't root an iphone and those are the only phones and tablets mentioned in this article apples products. Android is excluded from the article which makes me wonder what these guys are thinking and where they go for their information. We have a loophole here guys!









I'm thinking if the law itself clearly mentions iphones and ipads but no other form of smart phone or tablet I say we use this to defend our actions stating the law does not include the devices we use lol

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yakima (Sep 17, 2012)

They can take their rules & stick it. You can also take Fox (there is no way you could call it news) and stick it also.


----------

